# Carpet Racing League - Fun Run Edition



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here are the season end points:

Congratulations Keith Billanti, our new Touring Stock Champion!

*Touring Stock*
1Keith Billanti298
2Chris Mazzola295
3Eli Ezrow293 (Eli has a better backup to break the tie with Chuck)
4Chuck Lonergan293
5Joe Trandell290
6Andrew Knapp277
7Al Whisker275
8Jermaine Leggett274
9Mike Cooper270
10Fred Knapp263
11Cary Ringle254
12Randy Rickard245
13Zac Hallott241
14Nick Klaver241
15Mike Morris240
16Art Landino230


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

:tongue: :wave:

thankyou


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Congratulations to Bobby Flack, our new Touring 19 turn Champion!

*Touring 19 Turn*
1Bobby Flack301
2Brent Owen291
3Tim Stamper289 (Tim has better back up to break the tie with Andrew)
4Andrew Knapp289
5Jeff Cook279


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Congratulations to Jeff Switzer, our new Modified Touring Champion!

*Touring Modified*
1Jeff Switzer297
2Jacob Delano295
3James Reilly294
4Greg Anthony293 (Greg has better back up to break the tie with Walt)
5Walter Henderson293
6Bobby Flack290 (Bobby has better back up to break the tie with Josh)
7Josh Cyrul290


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Congratulations to Eli Ezrow, our new 1/12th scale stock champion!

*1/12th Stock*
1Eli Ezrow300
2Andy Power293
3Joe Trandell291
4Rich Chang290 (Rich wins tie break - same backup, but Rich had 185 laps to David's 183)
5David Lee290
6Keith Hamilton286
7Ron Ferguson285
8Bob Cates274
9Jody Flipse273
10Cory Ferguson263
11Bob Reilly260
12Tracy Fogelson253 (Tracy has better back up to break the tie with Joe)
13Joe Reilly253


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Congratulations to Jeff Switzer, our new 1/12th Modified Champion!


*1/12th Modified*
1Jeff Switzer304
2David Lee301
3Fred Baumgartner291
4Greg Anthony289
5Josh Cyrul287


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fun Run Detail:

The fun run is a non points race to close out the season. It will run more like a club race than the typical CRL. We will pass out the series awards at this race (or make other arrangements if you cannot attend). We will do prizes in a similar way as the normal race day prizes. You will get one ticket for each entry that you did throughout the year (i.e. Bob Reilly ran all five events and two classes at the first one, so that awards him 6 tickets - plus, if he enters one class at the fun run he will get one more). This rewards those who attended more races and ran more classes with more prize tickets and hopefully a greater chance at prizes. The Fun Run entry fees are the same, $20 for the first class and $10 for the second - each entry that day gets a prize ticket too. 

Any sponsored drivers out there that can get prize donations for this event, I sure could use some help. It looks like the CRL budget will end up the year at about $1,500. A little more than half will go to season end awards. The rest will go to buy prizes for the fun run day.

*Fun Run Invitational* 
We will hold an invitational for the ten best drivers from 1/12th and touring. This is an invite only class. Ten of the fastest from Touring and ten from 1/12th scale will be invited to race in the invitational. Touring will run muscle car bodies that the CRL will provide. For 1/12th we have 71 Corvettes on the way. 

Best Paint - Open to anyone who wants to paint one of the invitational bodies. The driver has some say in who paints his car and some will want to paint it themselves. We have two prizes for paint awards. 





































Race format: Both classes will run 19 turn motors and the special bodies. We will run 4 main events for each group (no qualifying needed, just the morning practice with the special bodies). Main #1 starts with the field inverted from their points standing (Mod champ in back, 19 turn champ in 9th, stock champ 8th, etc.). Main #2 starts inverted from the finish of main #1. Then inverted again by the finish of main #2. And once more inverted from #3 for the last main. We will award points for each main, 10, 9, 8, etc. from the winner on down. Add up the total points and drop one (keep best) for a winner. The tie break will be the 4th low score followed by the fastest laps/time from the four events.

This is tons of fun to watch. I would like to get video and photos from everyone who shoots any.
-Keith


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Current 1/12th invites listed below. I will need a firm commitment from these drivers by this Saturday, 3/5 that you will be able to attend the 3/11 fun run. On 3/6, we will need to start working down the list of alternates.

1971 Greenwood Corvettes and 19 turn motors

David Lee - confirmed
Andy Power - confirmed
Fred Baumgartner - confirmed
Rich Chang - confirmed
Keith Hamilton - confirmed
Ron Ferguson - confirmed
Bob Cates - confirmed
Greg Anthony - confirmed
Jody Flipse - confirmed
Cory Ferguson - confirmed

Alternates
Bob Reilly - available
Tracy Fogelson
Joe Reilly - available
Eli Ezrow - unable to attend
Jeff Switzer - unable to attend
Joe Trandel - unsure of attendance


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Current Touring Muscle Car invites listed below. I will need a firm commitment from these drivers by this Saturday, 3/5 that you will be able to attend the 3/11 fun run. On 3/6, we will need to start working down the list of alternates.

Muscle Cars and 19 turn motors

Al Whisker - 61 Impala - confirmed
Bobby Flack - 70 Baracuda - confirmed
Jacob Delano - 57 Chevy - confirmed
Brent Owen - 68 Camaro - confirmed
James Reilly - 70 Baracuda- confirmed
Tim Stamper - 68 Camaro - confirmed 
Chuck Lonergan - 69 Mustang - confirmed
Jeff Cook - 57 Chevy - confirmed
Andrew Knapp - 61 Impala - confirmed
Greg Anthony - 69 Mustang - confirmed

Altenates
Walter Henderson
Jermaine Leggett
Chris Mazzola - unable to attend
Eli Ezrow - unable to attend
Jeff Switzer - unable to attend
Joe Trandel - unsure of attendance


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, please confirm me in the 1/12 invitational for the 3/11 fun run. I need the bodies asap so I can put the paint on it and install the new body mounts. (chop chop - in the words of Rich)


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Hammie,

Thanks for all your hard work to promote this series for all of us. Sorry we could not make race #5 but we will be at the fun run on the 11th. What are your thoughts on the painting of the body. Any kind of paint would be fine with Jake. Let me know what we need to do. If we need to paint it you can expect your favorite, orange with fade to orange flames, always a classic.

Thanks again and see you guys on the 11th.

Dean Delano
[email protected]


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks.........for a great series Keith Hamilton. I don't think that I can make the fun run! Our local track is having a race that day (March Madness at World of Hobbies in Cincy). Unfortunately for me this is the second race that I could not attend due to a prior commitment. I look forward to seeing all my racer friend in the near future, good luck to all and don't forget to have FUN.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I may have missed it, but which track is hosting the fun run?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

CEFX, they had 90 entries


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

David - thanks for confirming. I should have the bodies by Friday. I can mail it out to you - and I already have your snail mail address.

Eli - kinda figured that you couldn't make it. We actually looked at moving the fun run when we saw the Ohio race date got scheduled on the same day. With Nat's the next weekend and my full scale racing season fast approaching, there just weren't any other dates. We'll miss you at the fun run. Had a blast racing with you at the CRL. We'll pass your '57 Chevy to someone else, but it just won't be the same as seeing the bearded one racing it.

Mr. Delano - thanks for confirming. I can mail the body to you. Please email your snail mail address to me at [email protected] You may want to find someone to give your ride a slick paint job, because we are going to make a video for the CRL and Parma websites. I can't decide if I want to paint mine more authentic to the day (Monza Red Corvette) or R/C it up with all the crazy paint runs and stuff.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I can't decide if I want to paint mine more authentic to the day (Monza Red Corvette) or R/C it up with all the crazy paint runs and stuff.


Well atleast your car will be in a nice festive Red and Green.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Kieth, You can confirm me for the invite! Also Cory will be there in case you need an alternate. Need that body asap. Would love to paint this weekend.
Thanks again for another fun year of the CRL. Yes, FUN, even though I had my worst season ever!! Cory's happy to make the top ten in points. His head may get to big to fit into a trash can. Greg may have to find a dumpster!! I'll e-mail you my address to send the body.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'll have the touring car muscle cars now and have handed out/mailed all that are confirmed right now. The 1/12th scale 71 Corvettes are being made by Parma Wednesday and Thursday for delivery to me on Friday. I can mail to the out of state guys. I'll have them at CEFX on Saturday for the local guys.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'll have the touring car muscle cars now and have handed out/mailed all that are confirmed right now. The 1/12th scale 71 Corvettes are being made by Parma Wednesday and Thursday for delivery to me on Friday. I can mail to the out of state guys. I'll have them at CEFX on Saturday for the local guys.


 
OK cool , I work till 1:30 so I'll see you after 2 . We gonna get body posts too ?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

fergie said:


> Kieth, You can confirm me for the invite! Also Cory will be there in case you need an alternate. Need that body asap. Would love to paint this weekend.
> Thanks again for another fun year of the CRL. Yes, FUN, even though I had my worst season ever!! Cory's happy to make the top ten in points. His head may get to big to fit into a trash can. Greg may have to find a dumpster!! I'll e-mail you my address to send the body.


he'll be 20, in college, and he'll still be able to fit in a trash can....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

1/12th stock points updated.

Rich and David tied in the best of 3. They each had the same back up scores for the other two races. That takes us back to total laps for the season. Rich with 185 and David with 183. It couldn't get much closer than this.

Keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith - wow, that is close!

You can count me in for the fun run 1/12th thing. I'll try and pick it up from CEFX this weekend. My paint job is going to be sweeeet since I am such a painting expert! I'll see what spray paint cans I have left that barely have enough paint in them so I can continue that Rich Chang look. It's the new style! Haha!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Keith - wow, that is close!
> 
> You can count me in for the fun run 1/12th thing. I'll try and pick it up from CEFX this weekend. My paint job is going to be sweeeet since I am such a painting expert! I'll see what spray paint cans I have left that barely have enough paint in them so I can continue that Rich Chang look. It's the new style! Haha!
> 
> -Rich


Brokeback Rich - Will your "partner" Tripod be with you for the fun run? He qualified to race the Corvettes too. I think I saw some pink paint at CEFX.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Of course he will be there since I will be there. Is it okay if we bring the horses inside this time, however? They got a bit of a chill this past weekend from standing outside in the cold all day.

I was going to say something about making sure they don't eat the carpet, but then I thought that would be open to too many jokes.. but look, I mentioned it anyways! 

btw: Fred and I will be selling the shirts we wore this past weekend on ebay.

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there. Might even dig up some of my old paint for Rich's car.

How about a rainbow paint scheme. Or some nice goats or something.

Oh, I forgot, Rich likes "cats".

Just remember, "it's not a purse...it's a manbag"

FB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I updated the confirmed lists. Saturday morning, 3/4, we'll have to start working down the alternates list. Still not confirmed (see page one of the thread):

1/12th - Jeff, Andy and Joe
Touring - Jeff, Chris, Chuck and Joe

Anyone have Lonergan's phone number? I don't think he checks the web too often.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I updated the confirmed lists. Saturday morning, 3/4, we'll have to start working down the alternates list. Still not confirmed (see page one of the thread):
> 
> 1/12th - Jeff, Andy and Joe
> Touring - Jeff, Chris, Chuck and Joe
> ...


I'll ask Exelby to call Chuck when I talk to him later.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Chuck Lonergan is in for the fun run. Updated the list on page one of this thread.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Any one know where I might find a pic of a "Greenwood" Corvette ?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Click Here


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> Any one know where I might find a pic of a "Greenwood" Corvette ?


Pretty much all the cars that John Greenwood raced were some variation of stars and stripes.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Well, he wanted pictures, so I posted a link to Greenwoods,,


Mac The Knife said:


> Click Here


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Sweet ........... Thanks Mac .


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Flyer for fun run and final points standings have been posted on the CRL website.

http://onroadracing.com/crl

-Rich


----------



## ctmazzo (Oct 21, 2003)

Keith

I still don't know if I am going to be able to make it. Just go ahead and give my spot to someone else. Hope I can come but it won't be to last minute. That's the auto industry.

Chris Mazzola


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Chris. Updated the first page. Greg Anthony and some other Grand Rapids driver  who really, really, really wanted to be in is in the show now.


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Go ahead and put me in for the fun run. Has anyone ever seen a 71' Vette traction roll????? lol
Rich, I painted you a sweet body Saturday but you didn't want it. I just have to figure out what school I want to put on the side.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for confirming Andy. Now it's just down to Jeff Switzer and Joe Trandel. I updated the first page of the thread.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha! Choose a school district that has a "short bus." I'll be on it!

-Rich




Andy who? said:


> I just have to figure out what school I want to put on the side.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, so, with the bodies, what is the rules?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

You can slam them as far as you want to and you can cut the wheels wells as you see fit. You MUST cut the rear bumpber AT the body line. That's the only rule. Someone said, "can the bumper drag on the track?" Sure, just don't cut above that line.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Time to break out the heat gun and mold the body down over my Parma speed 8 body.

I'll leave the Corvette logo, tho.

LOL!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

That direction was for the touring muscle cars. Since Corvette's are my favorite car in the world, you'll have to cut it right to the body line and no higher, plus paint a big Chevy bow tie right on the hood. Got that Porshe boy!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen a 71' Vette traction roll????? lol.[/QUOTE said:


> Has anyone ever seen one do "wheelies" ?????????


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually silly, I have. Quite a few times at the drag strip. And also in RC form. The movie Dead Pool. Drivin by jay halsey...

Tony


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Haha! Choose a school district that has a "short bus." I'll be on it!
> 
> -Rich


Brokeback Racer 2

The upcoming sequel to Brokeback Racer well sure be another tear jerking, heart warm story. Once again our beloved French Asian well be the start with his now life partner Tri-pod. After a dispute over t-bar cars vs. pivot ball cars they have decided to take there racing to all parts of the US to find out which cars i better at each track. They've sold all they had and look for them traveling the country side in there specially modified tour bus named "The Short Bus". Look for the fluorescent yellow bus at a track near you.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

With the Porshe not running (dueling banjo's in the background please) Rich is now "Toyota Boy". Or "Scion Sissy" may be more appropriate.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred B said:


> With the Porshe not running (dueling banjo's in the background please) Rich is now "Toyota Boy". Or "Scion Sissy" may be more appropriate.


What's Toyota??? I heard them their Toyoter was enteren NASCAR though.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah yeah yeah, I'm getting it fixed this summer. Actually, I think it is just the battery is dead. However, I have to get some custom battery cables made for the new battery. Good ol' German engineering at its best. 

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Keith,
I'm confirming Andrew for the fun run.
-Fred


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Gotcha Fred. Updated on page one. Will you be at CEFX this weekend to pick it up or should I mail it to you. Please send me an address, if you need it mailed.

The corvette bodies are in and they are awesomely sweet! They fit very well. The wheel base is a little bit short, but they can be cut at the front of the front fender and at the back of the rear fender and still fit within the marked wheel wells. Mine is already mounted and I'm chasing the cat around the house with it.  Does that count as extra practice?

Here's the list that I need to get bodies to.

Chuck Lonergan - 69 Mustang will be dropped at CEFX on saturday morning.
Andrew Knapp - 61 Impala will be at CEFX
Jeff and Joe - still waiting, so Walt Henderson and Al Whisker be ready.

Corvettes:
David Lee - mail on Friday
Ron Ferguson - mail on Friday
Andy, Fred, Rich, Bob and Greg - at CEFX Saturday
Keith - already practicing chasing the cat.
Jeff and Joe - still waiting, so Cory and Bob be ready.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Keith,
We will pick it up this weekend.
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Just remember that it is Oval Saturday and Road course Sunday.

See ya's this weekend.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

You just don't understand how cool looking these Parma 1/12th scale Corvette bodies are until you see them in person. I think I'm running mine all next season in the CRL. Here's the official rule on the body lines for the Corvettes. The rear bumper MUST be cut AT the molded body line. the front can be slammed as low as you want to. Wheel wells are open for the size that you need to fit your wheel base and tire size (does not need to be cut at the lines). On the back of the car, there are two air vent cut outs, one on each side, outside of the tail lights. If you wish, you may cut those two spots out, within the molded line. The full size Greenwood Corvette has these open, so we will too. Don't over-interpret that to mean that you can dremel out more, all the way to the side of the fender and all the up or down or in. Please keep within the molded lines. Mine will be cut exaclty to the line, so we'll have one to compare to - and we will make you cover them back up with tape, which will add weight and flappy crap to the back of your car. 

These are soooooooo cool. They look like they may handle pretty well. There appears to be lots of rear downforce with a big spoiler. The nose may lack some steering, but who knows. If anyone can remember the Semi Truck bodies that we ran. I can't wait for the fun run to get here. Everyone is going to love these bodies, except for Brokeback, Brokendown Porsche Rich.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Ron and David - your Corvettes have been mailed 1st class Priority mail. Look for them on Monday. I should have in about 120 laps of practice around the living room couch by then. My cat already bit the back wing off of the one that I had cut out and mounted up last night, so I decided to mail it to David Lee. Some shoe goo should be able to fill in the missing hole and the teeth marks. My cat Hairy says he's sorry.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith - what time do you think the bodies will be available at CEFX tomorrow?


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Keith, post a pic of that body.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Andy, you need to be very specific when asking Keith for things. He may think you are asking for a picture of _his_ body and we'll get some nasty beefcake pic.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Actually, I'll be dropping them off tonight around 6:30 or 7. A letter with your name on it will be attached to the body. You can pick them up anytime after that.








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...1&prev=/images?q=body&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Look. I'm gettin pretty buff. Look out Bomia!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

More like this. 

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:lol: :jest: :roll: 


Hey James. Do you still have Stamper's Camaro body? I think he may get disinvited from the invitational due to a rules infraction.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> More like this.
> 
> Tim


HA HA HA .............. I was waiting for that :jest:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> :lol: :jest: :roll:
> 
> 
> Hey James. Do you still have Stamper's Camaro body? I think he may get disinvited from the invitational due to a rules infraction.


I haven't given it to Jimmy yet.

I'm thinkin pink with purple poka-dots.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Heard back from Jeff Switzer. He's not able to commit for next week. Jody Flipse is now in for the 71 Corvettes. Al Whisker is now in for the Muscle cars. Your bodies will be at CEFX tonight, fellas. Congratulations.

I sent an e-mail to Joe Trandell. He's the last to commit. If he can't do it, Cory Ferguson will be in for the Corvettes and Watler Henderson (if I can find him) or Jeff Cook will be in the 57 Chevy. 

I updated the first page of the thread.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Keith
I cant speak for the other "Tamiya drifters",Most are off to another tamiya race, I am interested but will know more tuesday


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> More like this.
> 
> Tim


Someone give Dumbo his ears back.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I probably should not look at this thread when I'm on a conference call. 

I started laughing and didn't have the phone muted. Had to think of an excuse that didn't involve, "Uh, I was laughing at a modified beefcake picture of a buddy I race toy cars with."

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Joe isn't sure he can make it, so Cory Ferguson and Jeff Cook are in. Jeff, yor 57 Chevy is at CEFX. Cory, I'll mail yours to you.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*1971 Greenwood Corvettes and 19 turn motors*

David Lee - confirmed
Andy Power - confirmed
Fred Baumgartner - confirmed
Rich Chang - confirmed
Keith Hamilton - confirmed
Ron Ferguson - confirmed
Bob Cates - confirmed
Greg Anthony - confirmed
Jody Flipse - confirmed
Cory Ferguson - confirmed

*Muscle Cars and 19 turn motors*

Al Whisker - 61 Impala - confirmed
Bobby Flack - 70 Baracuda - confirmed
Jacob Delano - 57 Chevy - confirmed
Brent Owen - 68 Camaro - confirmed
James Reilly - 70 Baracuda- confirmed
Tim Stamper - 68 Camaro - confirmed 
Chuck Lonergan - 69 Mustang - confirmed
Jeff Cook - 57 Chevy - confirmed
Andrew Knapp - 61 Impala - confirmed
Greg Anthony - 69 Mustang - confirmed


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Please note the time change from our normal CRL times. For the 3/11 fun run, the doors will open at CEFX at 9 am and racing will begin at noon.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Some thoughts for mounting the 1/12th scale Corvette bodies. I didn't need to buy long body posts. My front ones were just high enough to fit. The rear, I actually need shorter posts. I took some old t-bar material and moved the body post out 1/8" further toward the fender. That put the body mount right through a flat horizontal spot on the rear fender. Too cool.

If you find that you need longer body posts, Josh has the for $1.58 for a pack of 4.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I've got mine mounted up , it looks really cool .................

Anyone know if Josh will be racing stadium on friday the 10th , or will it be onroad practice ?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Cheating? At the fun run? I am hearing a ton of really fun things and creative ideas about the muscle car classes. As fun as it could be, knowing this group of really fast, really creative drivers, it will quickly get out of hand. Everyone please play nice. Here are some of the things that I have heard that won't be allowed. I really don't want to be like Nascar and have to update this into a huge list.

No 7 turns. Only 19 turn, tagged, fixed endbell motors.
No wings or spoilers added. 
No cutting out the whole back of the body and leaving only the bumper.
No adding extra cells - who told me they were going to run an 8 cell in 1/12th?
Etc.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

My Corvette body has been masked out for THREE, yes, THREE colors! Four, if you could 'clear' as a color.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> My Corvette body has been masked out for THREE, yes, THREE colors! Four, if you could 'clear' as a color.
> 
> -Rich


Shades of the same color don't count as different colors.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Flourescent yellow, Daytona Yellow, and racing yellow. The white backing coat doesn't count.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The bumblebee will be back. 

Yellow (haven't decided which one -- have to see what I have left), Black and White. And, the white counts because it is used as big sections, and not just as backing and pin striping. 

-Rich


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Man, I wish i could have made this one. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Bummer you can't make, Eli!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is the grid order for Main number one of the 71 Corvette Invitational. Let's run car numbers and keep them the same all day. One on the hood is enough.

Cory Ferguson car #10 on the front row
Jody Flipse car #9
Bob Cates car #8
Ron Ferguson car #7
Keith Hamilton car #6
Greg Anthony car #5
Rich Chang car #4
Fred Baumgartner car #3
Andy Power car #2
David Lee car #1


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I still need to paint and mount my body.

Might turn into a one color paint job by Saturday. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is the grid order for Main number one of the Touring Muscle Car Invitational. Let's run car numbers and keep them the same all day. One on the hood is enough.

Al Whisker 61 Impala car #10 on the front row
Jeff Cook 57 Chevy car # 9
Chuck Lonergan 69 Mustang car #8
Andrew Knapp 61 Impala car #7
Greg Anthony 69 Mustang car #6
Tim Stamper 68 Camaro car #5
James Reilly 70 Baracuda car #4
Brent Owen 68 Camaro car #3
Jacob Delano 57 Chevy car #2
Bobby Flack 70 Baracuda car #1


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

This is me driving in my mirrors because I have the toolbox starting right behind me.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You drive in your mirrors? I'm surprised you fit.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Cory! Here's your chance to get even with Greg for all of the times he has stuffed you in a trash can. I wouldn't let him pass if I were you. :devil: Go ahead and wave me by, if you want, though. And no father/son jam car action out there either. Ron and Cory are the closest thing to team drivers in the Corvette Invitational. The rest of us can't stand each other enough to actually help one another out.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Note that Hammy's picture is from the passenger seat. He's gotta have some one else drive him around in the Porch because he's a frady cat.

I'll be thinking of one name as I pass in the 12th run. The drive through window is officially open.


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

OH NO not car number 4


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

4 must be the "broke back" number...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Notice how I put Fred and Rich close together so they wouldn't whine so much about being away from each other. I guess it could be worse... they could have been #6 and #9.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Invitational racers have been asking about special practice times for them. This sounds like a good idea. Let's not beat these cars up too badly before we do the best paint voting at noon. Of course you can practice more than the times posted below, but these will be the opportunities to be out there with just your competitors.

9:00 Saturday morning doors open and open practice begins for everyone.
9:50 to 10:00 Corvette Invitational practice (with video)
10:00 to 10:10 Muscle Car Invitational practice (with video)
10:10 open practice
10:50 to 11:00 Corvette Invitational practice (with video)
11:00 to 11:10 Muscle Car Invitational practice (with video)
11:10 to 11:30 open practice
11:30 drivers meeting
11:35 Full scale racing video and flagging discussion for anyone interested
11:45 Season points awards presentation and best paint voting (Invitation cars on display from 11:45 to 12 noon
12:15 start first round - Invitational classes run last


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Can anyone make out this mumbo jumbo Hammy is talking about ???????? 

I heard there will be NO tech ............ so we all have a gentlemans agreement right ?????? 19 t ? yeah right ......... if I get DQ'd , do I still get to start from the front ...........



Motor City Hamilton said:


> Cheating? At the fun run? I am hearing a ton of really fun things and creative ideas about the muscle car classes. As fun as it could be, knowing this group of really fast, really creative drivers, it will quickly get out of hand. Everyone please play nice. Here are some of the things that I have heard that won't be allowed. I really don't want to be like Nascar and have to update this into a huge list.
> 
> No 7 turns. Only 19 turn, tagged, fixed endbell motors.
> No wings or spoilers added.
> ...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow, I'm the only one running both classes..... guess I'm the only one crazy enough to!

Hey Brokebackracer, I found my big rig from a couple year ago, and yes the footprint is still in the front window!


----------



## Biff Malibu (Jan 16, 2006)

:hat:


reilly said:


> OH NO not car number 4


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> if I get DQ'd , do I still get to start from the front ...........


Yes Bob, cheaters that get DQed will still start on the front row... but one lap down and sitting sideways.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I just realized that I need to get a 19-turn motor now. Not only am I slow on the track, I'm slow in the brain.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> 11:35 Full scale racing video and flagging discussion for anyone interested


Will that include video of Neons beating up on a silver Honda?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a Reedy motor that you can use.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Will that include video of Neons beating up on a silver Honda?


Brian - have you seen the Waterford poster for this year? It has been said that to make it on the poster, you have to win or do something stupid. Well, I made it onto the poster and it wasn't for winning a race. I hate Neons.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Yes Bob, cheaters that get DQed will still start on the front row... but one lap down and sitting sideways.


 Whats the wing height rule ? not higher than the roof line ...........


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Right... 

All non approved wings must be added to the under side of the body. Below is the list of all approved wings:

:tongue:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Here's a preview. I hope Cook likes Pink.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

a few more.


plus a sneak peek of what Bob has in store.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Wing .......... what wing ?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*You mean this poster?*

http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/poster.htm

Is this the poster you are refering to? Hmmmmm, lets see where is the honda?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Right...
> 
> All non approved wings must be added to the under side of the body. Below is the list of all approved wings:
> 
> :tongue:


Keith, you have a loop hole here and I believe you need to address this again. I am playing to the spirit of the event as you and I discussed Monday night. I expect that there will be NO wings added, either approved or non-approved.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

davidl said:


> Keith, you have a loop hole here and I believe you need to address this again. I am playing to the spirit of the event as you and I discussed Monday night. I expect that there will be NO wings added, either approved or non-approved.


 
Party pooper ................... lol 

Mr Lee , The wing is all in fun , ( get it , fun run ) , I'm sure the car will push with a Mazda 6 wing mounted up , so it will not be used ,it does look cool tho ............ and 19t only .......... I'm there for the fun , not the win !

Bob


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/poster.htm
> 
> Is this the poster you are refering to? Hmmmmm, lets see where is the honda?


bottom left hand corner, right above the "B" in "Bring The Family"

Keith is demostrating his "snowplow" technique divebombing a neon, tires locked up and smoking... that's Hammie!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Dangit, I actually had just finished a wing on the rear of my car that would deploy when the car hit 50 mph on the straight. I figured the extra weight for the speed sensor, linkages, and electric motor to deploy the wing was worth it for the benefits in handling.

Guess I'll have to pull it all off.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is one where Keith soiled his racing suit:

http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/jwr6y051.jpg

Go green bomber!

-Rich


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

Tim, those turned out great.

My Camaro is about half done. Should have it finished tonight.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

This Just in,

Rich will be painting his car Red for the fun run. Rich will also be providing a performance of Prince's "Little Red Corvette" after the second race.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tri-Pod, I thought Hammerhead was doing that... is Brokeback going to cheat on you and perform as a couple with Keith?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm gonna make you all swoon when I get on stage with my skin tight pants.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

they'll be size small, kids 7-9.... Tri-Pod will be happy


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich = Swinger...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/jgr6y058.jpg 

For the record, my brakes were not locked up in this photo. I'm the silver car with the huge number 5 on the door. I wasn't even using my brakes, I was on the rear bumper of Eric's car in front of me. Why waste my expensive brake pads when I can use his just fine to make the corner. The tire smoke is from the side impact of the Red Neon trying to block the line and put his car between me and Eric. A Neon just won't fit into a 1" gap. 

And, the other photo that Rich posted, for the record, I did not hit Eric (the white car) and send him a spinning. The photo clearly shows that the red #18 Neon punted him. I just had to miss him in an artistic way (close eyes anD stand on gas). GREEN SNOWPLOW, COMING THROUGH!!!!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

You wouldn't get into those situations as often if you would try leading for once:devil:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:lol: 



Fred B said:


> You wouldn't get into those situations as often if you would try leading for once:devil:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

It was almost too easy...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I like how you actually got ahead a couple places due to that spin. Notice how that red neon with the yellow headlight covers and the yellow lines on the hood was in front of you before the spin, and the you had passed him after the spin. Impressive!

I'm sure he utilized that Dodge engine power and motored/rubbed by you in the next corner to get his spot back, tho. 

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> And, the other photo that Rich posted, for the record, I did not hit Eric (the white car) and send him a spinning. The photo clearly shows that the red #18 Neon punted him. I just had to miss him in an artistic way (close eyes anD stand on gas). GREEN SNOWPLOW, COMING THROUGH!!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Like I said, see spin, close eyes and stand on the gas. Works almost every time. Almost.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

except when those Neon's back into your driverside door while spinning


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

And once again, Toolbox mentions the words back, door and spinning referring to Keith. I sense some kind of hidden fantasy here.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Brian - have you seen the Waterford poster for this year? It has been said that to make it on the poster, you have to win or do something stupid. Well, I made it onto the poster and it wasn't for winning a race. I hate Neons.


I almost missed the half scale with all those full size Neons.


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

If Keith manned up and got a OPEN WHEEL car he would have less bumping and grinding to deal with and NO NEONS. But I think he likes having bumpers to use as plows.

LOL


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Got to see a couple of the bodies y'all will be running in the invitational class tonight at CEFX. Wish I could be there, looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. Especially with the muscle cars having the frontal area of a small house... About as aerodynamic as a brick...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I just spray bombed my car. Instead of a best looking r/c body contest we should have an ugliest looking r/c body contest. I'd win that!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

minidixon said:


> If Keith manned up and got a OPEN WHEEL car he would have less bumping and grinding to deal with and NO NEONS. But I think he likes having bumpers to use as plows.
> 
> LOL


Sure Bob. I'd go from bumping to cart wheeling! :roll:


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I haven't run 19t in 1/12th scale , how high can you gear the Reedy ?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

till you dump at 8 minutes.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm.. just finished mounting up the body. I was able to slam it so low that all I have is the hood, the canopy, and the rear bumper area (since we can't trim that above the molding line).

I got it SLAMMED, baby!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> I haven't run 19t in 1/12th scale , how high can you gear the Reedy ?


Push the motor forewards until it stops. Install pinion and pry motor foreward to set gear mesh. Try at least a 1.80 to start with...32/100 will fit but you may need a 96 for the Reedy.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Well I forgot that tomorrow is registration at Eastern so I have to go there with my little Princess to get her signed up for next year. If I get out early enough I still want to come by and watch all those people try and run these cool bodies.

If not I will be there Sunday for the "normal" Sunday crowd.

Ted


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*thanks for the body*

I just wanted to thank tim stamper for painting the body for my car and i am looking forward to runing it htis weekend i like the flame job it realy stands out off the pait And incase you want to know yes I do like pink doesnt everyone :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: I want to find out about the wings I thought that wings were not aloud to be run in these events on the muscle cars


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

cookie said:


> I just wanted to thank tim stamper for painting the body for my car and i am looking forward to runing it htis weekend i like the flame job it realy stands out off the pait And incase you want to know yes I do like pink doesnt everyone :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: I want to find out about the wings I thought that wings were not aloud to be run in these events on the muscle cars


I was just the middle man on this one. Thank James Reilly. He busted his butt to get 3 muscle cars painted and he also did Keith's 12th scale. All 4 look great and he should win the best paint award without any problems.

I have a detachable flap on the back of mine for looks. It is easily removed for when we start racing. 

See everyone there in about an hour!

Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Keith ,
Thanks for putting together a really fun series ! The awards were awesome , and the invitational was a hoot . Thanks Parma !
Reilly , incredible paint work ........... don't you ever sleep ?
Bob


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Keith,
Andrew and I had alot of fun this year. 
Thank you for taking the time to organize this series and were allready looking forward to next season. The vette's and muscle cars were so much fun to watch. How about those trophy's? McMoney pitboards they are the bomb!!! 
Josh, 
We here in Michigan are so fortunate to have you operating a facility and bringing racing to a higher level, Thanks.
-Fred and Andrew Knapp


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith! Great series and a ton of fun! The HotRod TC and Corvette 1/12th was awesome. That Corvette body on the 1/12th was actually quite a lot of fun and the cars seemed to handle quite well.

I know others have expressed interest in it being an actual class. Some have even said they'd get back into 1/12th if they could race those!

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Here's a picture of the 2 winners of the "best paint" contest.

Awesome job James.

Tim


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Tim and all the other guys that voted for the bodies I painted. 

Thanks Keith, the tracks, owners, and racers that make the CRL so great. 

ps sleep is for the DEAD :tongue: j/k

James


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

Big Thank You to Keith, the tracks, and racers for a great series. Had tons of fun this year! Thanks Rich for keeping the CRL website updated.

Thanks to Parma for providing the muscle car bodies and greenwood vettes. They were a blast! I was suprised how well they ran. James, Congrats taking best paints, Awesome work!


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

reilly said:


> ps sleep is for the DEAD :tongue: j/k
> 
> James


My Dad always said " Early to bed, early to rise. You're girl goes out with other guys. Nice paint, Jim. 

Hammie, gotta say that the trophies were a stroke of genius and something that Jake will get alot of enjoyment from for a long time. Beats another plaque collecting dust in the closet. Thanks for all your work in promoting a fun series.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

You guys are all the best. This was a really fun CRL season. I may just have to do this again next year? I like racing at events of this size and competition. Cleveland and Vegas are fun, but really expensive races. I think the CRL fits nicely right in the middle between club racing and the big national events. It was good to see the mix of some of the top racers in the country and some of the best from local club racing getting together to enjoy 6 weekends of racing. 

The fun run was one of the most fun races that I have ever been a part of, even though I broke my car in 4 of 4 runs. The muscle cars looked too cool and handled ok. I can't wait to edit the video and get it out to you guys. Bob Reilly and I will be working on that over the next couple of weeks. Wow, what a fun race. 

Thanks again to everyone who came out to race with me at the CRL this season. And obviously, thanks to the tracks, those who helped with tech, those with good suggestions to improve things and James and Bob Reilly for the McMoney pit board idea. And, I gotta say, McMoney is a class guy. 

Feel free to drop me suggestions for what you'd like to see next year. I'll be lost in my garage for the next couple of months, but I'll start organizing next season in August.

Keith


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

- Keith, thanks again for a fun season. For guys like me who have to travel alot to race, it's nice to have a series that makes that travelling seem more worth it!! Driving two hours for weekly club racing can wear on you.
- Ditto on the pit boards. That's gonna be hard to beat for prizes in the future. However you could keep it going with full boards for anyone that doesn't have one yet. And for the ones that do have one, you could get them replacement graphics for the winners of the previous year. As you know Cory loved his. He slept with it that night. He say's thanks for a fun year!! Hope you do it again next year. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I have a few awards at home that I need to get out to people. I'll look at them tonight and get the full list of names posted. I do remember Eli, Jeff Switzer and Keith Bilanti. If any of the Detroit locals are planning to see them at races soon, let me know and I can meet you over at CEFX.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

I just wanted to thank everyone for supporting the CRL and our tracks this year. The turn outs at Halo and CEFX were incredible and everyone should give themself a pat on the back for making it one of the best CRL years ever. 

Great job to Keith Hamilton for taking care and arranging the series for us all to attend and enjoy!!! 

As far as CEFX - we're already working on ideas to improve the facility further to improve everyone's racing enjoyment!! Catch everyone at a track somewhere or out at CEFX!!


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

When will the schedule for the CRL for this winter be posted? Great racing and a system that works!!!!! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

